# Allergic English Bulldog - Suggestions?



## JasonD (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I was hoping to get some suggestions for our allergic English Bulldog (3 years old). It has been a struggle with him, and I'm hoping to find a good quality dog food that he does well on. His biggest issues are his ears. Regardless of what we've done, we haven't been able to keep them uninfected for any length of time without some medication. We see some itchy paws and yeast infections from it as well, but nothing overly bad with skin, coat, or stools.

We have had an allergy test done, and it came back lit up pretty bad. In short, here are the proteins and grains that came back as bad. Beef, Poultry Mix, Milk, Lamb, Peanut, Flax, Alfalfa, and Green Pea.

His food history has been all over the map. He was brought up on Iams (when we didn't know any better, both regarding food quality and allergies). Then, we discovered the allergies, so switched around a little bit. We settled on TOTW Pacific Stream. Note, his allergy report only shows Fish Mix (classified as Catfish, Cod, Herring, Mackerel, and Whitefish - no mention of Salmon, which I'm assuming is a different fish class) and White Potato (no mention of sweet potato). He came back negative on Fish Mix and White Potato, but maybe there is something there with salmon and/or sweet potato, because we can't get the infection out of his ears, and he's been on TOTW Pacific Steam for over a year.

I've since been doing a lot of research trying to find something for him. The vet gave us Purina HA (hypoallergenic), and he HATED it. It's the only food we've ever seen that he would NOT touch, minus the first day when it was new and looked different. After researching on it, I hated it too. I wouldn't have kept him on that even if he liked it. No way. Then, I personally decided on Pinnacle Duck and Potato due to budget and availability, and heaven forbid, our Petco doesn't carry it and no online retailer does with free shipping. We aren't on a HUGE budget, but I don't want to break the bank either. In a crunch, I put him on DVP Natural Balance LID Potato and Duck, which he is liking, but it's not of the quality I want him to end up on. And, in the two weeks he's been on it, the itching and paw chewing is still there. Maybe not QUITE as bad as before, but it's still present.

So, in short, what next? I'm considering California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato (hoping the TOTW issue was the salmon part and not the sweet potato part) or maybe the Nature's Variety Prairie New Zealand Venison and Millet. We have yet to try anything with venison or bison, and would kind of prefer to go that route, but most of them seem to have some ingredient he can't have in them (namely peas in a few that I recall). So, suggestions? Thanks in advance for any help, and also, this forum has been a great resource, thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What is the longest amount of time you've kept him on a food? Two weeks isn't long enough to figure out if a food is working or not.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 28, 2010)

As I said, he had been on TOTW Pacific Stream for well over a year. Probably closer to a year and a half.

With this Natural Balance LID Duck and Potato, I improvised because he was NOT eating the Purina HA from the vet, and I was planning on our Petco having Pinnacle, and they didn't. So, we put him on that so he would eat something.

I don't want to leave him on that because I don't want him to end up on that long term, seeing it is primarily potato without much protein content.

With that being said, I'm not ruling out duck and potato as not working (not to mention they both came back as negative in the allergy test). We are at the point of needing more food, and I'm reluctant to buy another bag of the Natural Balance, because overall, it isn't a good food. I figured this would be a good time to move him to something that has the characteristics of being more of a long-term solution. Thanks!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you done anything to relieve his symptoms other than changing the food in the meantime? Wipes, ointment, benedryl, Braggs ACV? What have they been giving you for his yeasty ears? Good job doing the shots, what a trooper your boy is for making it through them. Did you do a retailer search on Pinnacle's website to find where you can buy it? That's how I found a holistic store by me that I have never even heard about that is why I ask. :smile:

Pinnacle® - Find a Retail Store


----------



## JasonD (Nov 28, 2010)

Yea, we have a routine to keep his ears decent. Start with a cleaner that has something in it for the yeast infection. Then an otibiotic (sp?) ointment for his ears for the nastier, non-yeast infections. That keeps them alright, but obviously, the hope is to not have to do that every day from here on out.

As for Pinnacle, nothing within 30 miles. Both Petsmart and Petco carry the Avoderm brand under the Breeder's Choice banner, but nothing with Pinnacle. Here is what seems to be available in the area, but each has something that makes me leary:

Wellness Core Ocean - but it has pea fiber down the ingredient list
Orijen 6 Fish - but it has salmon (was that the culprit in TOTW), peas, and alfalfa
Acana - salmon and peas
Evo Herring and Salmon - salmon and peas
Blue Wilderness Duck - chicken meal and peas

So, needless to say, it appears we have to find something we can get online and now have the shipping and handling completely kill the price and budget.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Hate to post this in the kibble forum, but have you considered a raw diet? Many animals (including my kitty!) had allergies to chicken COOKED but can eat RAW chicken no problem. Cooking changes and damages the protein.

For a dog with that many allergies, in my opinion its the way to go.. it's the only diet where you can choose every single thing about it.

You can feed no chicken at all if you wish and substitute it with turkey, etc.

It's generally cheaper than an expensive kibble and you are getting no needless fillers. ANd your dog's breath won't stink!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

JasonD said:


> We settled on TOTW Pacific Stream. Note, his allergy report only shows Fish Mix (classified as Catfish, Cod, Herring, Mackerel, and Whitefish - no mention of Salmon, which I'm assuming is a different fish class) .


TOTW Pacific Strean is not salmon based, it is Ocean Fish meal based. Cod and Mackerel are often used in this mix. so, im not surprised this formula is problematic.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 28, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> TOTW Pacific Strean is not salmon based, it is Ocean Fish meal based. Cod and Mackerel are often used in this mix. so, im not surprised this formula is problematic.





JasonD said:


> We settled on TOTW Pacific Stream. Note, his allergy report only shows Fish Mix (classified as Catfish, Cod, Herring, Mackerel, and Whitefish - no mention of Salmon, which I'm assuming is a different fish class) and White Potato (no mention of sweet potato). *He came back negative on Fish Mix and White Potato.*


I meant his allergy report only had a classification for "Fish Mix", which he came back negative on, which is why the confusion that this formula has caused the problems it has, unless of course there is an issue salmon and/or sweet potato.

And the first ingredient in TOTW Pacific Stream is Salmon, therefore, I'd consider it "salmon based".

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/dry_food/pacific_stream_canine_formula/


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Are you giving your dog heartworm medicine? Just curious, because my dog was allergic to ivermectin. It lowered his immune system and he started getting yeast infections. They would show up in his coat and ears. Nasty stuff. He's also allergic to flea and tick topical.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 28, 2010)

Regarding heartworm - yes, we've generally given him the typical Heartgard beef (I believe) flavor. At the recommendation of the vet, while we are trying different diets along with being in the cold weather months, he suggested skipping for a month, maybe two, to see if we can't get it cleared up. If the diets appears to do it, we'll go back to the Heartgard and evaluate then with a topical being an alternative means if needed.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*5 Tier Yeast*

Kind of long but an interesting read when you have time. 

Home


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

JasonD said:


> Regarding heartworm - yes, we've generally given him the typical Heartgard beef (I believe) flavor. At the recommendation of the vet, while we are trying different diets along with being in the cold weather months, he suggested skipping for a month, maybe two, to see if we can't get it cleared up. If the diets appears to do it, we'll go back to the Heartgard and evaluate then with a topical being an alternative means if needed.


Check these links out. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/5149-heartgard-question.html No need to give heartworm in the winter months. Only give 4 pills a year.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/5133-vaccination-schedule-puppy.html

Also garlic is an excellent alternative to heartworm medicine. It's also a great antifungal that kills yeast infections. Here's a dosage chart.

Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?

Also extra virgin coconut oil is another great antifungal. You can give 1 tablespoon each day mixed in food. You can apply it topically as well. I would use it to clean your dogs ears. Good luck and I hope your poor dog feels better;0)


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Jason,

As a fellow English Bulldog Owner I know how sensitive this breed can be! While my dog suffers from tummy sensitivities and canine acne as opposed to ear infections I know how hard it can be to find the perfect food. I don't have any specific advice for you but hopefully this forum will be a great resource to your. And if you haven't joined yet, go to Bulldogsworld.com. It's an amazing online community of Bullie lovers! I' love to see a pic of your baby. Here is one of my boy! Sorry in advance that it's so big!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My god I love bulldogs. They are so ugly that they are incredibly cute. :biggrin: I want to smoosh his face.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, haven't checked in on the forums in the last few days.

For a quick update, I've got a bag of California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato to try. I at least know it's a better quality food than the Natural Balance LID Duck and Potato that he is on now. We'll try that for 3-4 weeks and see how he adjusts. Thanks for all the help.

As for a picture of Kevin, here he is dashing through the snow, since it is the holiday season and all.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG LOVE HIM!! So cute!!!!


----------

